# If your Island is full Can You Still Invite a Random (Non-Amiibo) Camper In?



## Holla (Apr 1, 2020)

We already know if you have 10 villagers living on your island and you scan in an amiibo to the campsite that you can kick out a villager of your choice to let the new villager move in. I’m wondering if anyone knows if we can also do this with just a normal random visitor or do we have to have a free plot open? I really hope we can do it regardless of amiibo or not cause I don’t have any amiibo and I’m sure others don’t as well.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 1, 2020)

From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.



lmao villager russian roulette


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.



Thanks, but oof that’s unfortunate especially since I already have 3 villagers I want to keep and I haven’t even got the max 10 villagers yet.


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2020)

Feels a little unfair that those with amiibo get the advantage of kicking out who they want, but I guess they did pay for the Amiibo. It’s still sucky if this is indeed the case though.


----------



## Cory (Apr 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.



Can you say no to the camper after seeing what villager is being replaced?


----------



## Sinistrum (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, I got really excited about this post on polygon:



> *Don’t have an amiibo card?*
> 
> Inviting a camper that came to your Campsite randomly, rather than from an amiibo card, will also replace one of your villagers. You may have to talk to them multiple times for the option to come up, though. The camper will randomly pick a villager to boot out, so this is riskier, as they might ask if they can replace a villager you like.
> 
> Based on our tests, you can reset the game when the camper asks if they can replace somebody in order to get them to ask for somebody else.


(emphasize in form of underlining added).

So, there are obviously two things:

1. We can replace villagers without having amiibo.
2. Albeit the to-be-replaced villager being random, we can still choose whether to accept (hence, no "roulette").

I cannot confirm this, as I am not that far into the fame, but if this indeed turns out to be true, I were to consider this very nice indeed.
People reported spwaning-rates of the campsite being low, though still, maybe, chances are, that, with enough endurance, we could fill up our town with our dreamies (or, at least, get rid of our nightmaries).


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.



WAITTT FOR REAL? omg a mess. i would never take my chances with that!!!!


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2020)

So in other words we can in fact get them to move in and who they ask to move out is random, but we can reset the game as long as it hasn’t auto saved yet to possibly get them to randomly pick a different villager to move out?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 1, 2020)

Holla said:


> So in other words we can in fact get them to move in and who they ask to move out is random, but we can reset the game as long as it hasn’t auto saved yet to possibly get them to randomly pick a different villager to move out?



that's what i understood as well.

is the auto save the circle thing on the upper right? so we have to do it quick.


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> that's what i understood as well.
> 
> is the auto save the circle thing on the upper right? so we have to do it quick.



I believe so yes


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 1, 2020)

following this thread.

I've only had 2 visitors so far: Zell (forced invite, but I like him), and Al (did not invite)

am curious about how often there are visitors at the campsite though


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.



Aw that sucks. I would only invite a camper when my island was full if they were in my top 3 villagers then so even if they replaced one of my favorites it wouldn't be too bad


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2020)

Gonna give this a bump in case someone has forced moved out a villager via random camper to prove this.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 3, 2020)

this is something important that i would also appreciate knowing


----------



## Unipoop (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi there, has any of you received visit on their campsite after getting your first? Except for amiibo?

I’ve time travelled a few times and didn’t get any..
I’m at 10 villagers right now.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 3, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> From what I've read, you can. Although the villager who would leave is random and could not be changed.


Is this confirmed?


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 3, 2020)

my two cents: i tried it out with a random camper (flora) and an amiibo (marshal). 
the random camper, upon winning their game of cards and being invited onto a full island, will suggest a random villager to move out - you can turn them down, but even if you play their card game and win AGAIN, they won't suggest anyone else. if you don't win their games but stay persistent about wanting them on your island, they will eventually cave in and talk to resident services, suggest a rando and if you'd like to keep said rando, you can *still* turn them down.

amiibos have to be invited thrice in a row, their DIY requests have to be completed and they'll let you choose of all available villagers who to throw out. given your island has 10 villagers - otherwise they'll state there's no room for them and they can't move in.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you for sharing that Polygon article.

Guess I'll wait for the auto-save to pass before I talk to the camper. Just knowing that I can restart and they'll suggest someone different is good enough for me.


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> my two cents: i tried it out with a random camper (flora) and an amiibo (marshal).
> the random camper, upon winning their game of cards and being invited onto a full island, will suggest a random villager to move out - you can turn them down, but even if you play their card game and win AGAIN, they won't suggest anyone else. if you don't win their games but stay persistent about wanting them on your island, they will eventually cave in and talk to resident services, suggest a rando and if you'd like to keep said rando, you can *still* turn them down.



Thanks for testing this out. Is there much time after they pick a random to move out that you could in theory reset the game before an autosave to try and get them to pick a different random?


----------



## Bosca (Apr 3, 2020)

This is totally good to know! I've been holding off getting my 10th villager cause I thought I'd be locked out of a potential fave that may be camping.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 3, 2020)

If you force another villager into someone elses spot, do they keep the previous villager's house exterior?


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 3, 2020)

Holla said:


> Thanks for testing this out. Is there much time after they pick a random to move out that you could in theory reset the game before an autosave to try and get them to pick a different random?


no, they pick them pretty much immediately after talking to resident services. i've tried this out with another random camper (stitches) who i really wanted, but he kept suggesting to move flora out even AFTER shutting down the game before it autosaves, so it appears to be pre-set once the camper appears.



Splinter said:


> If you force another villager into someone elses spot, do they keep the previous villager's house exterior?


no, not from my understanding - the spot will be an empty plot for a day once you replace the villager with an amiibo villager or camper and will be "rebuilt" and become the new villagers place entirely.


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> no, they pick them pretty much immediately after talking to resident services. i've tried this out with another random camper (stitches) who i really wanted, but he kept suggesting to move flora out even AFTER shutting down the game before it autosaves, so it appears to be pre-set once the camper appears.



Ok thanks! It’s a bit sucky but at least there’s the option to tell them no if they want ask someone to move out who you want to keep. Just means we’ll have to keep looking for that villager another way.

So it seems random campsite move ins with a full island will be better the less dreamies/permanent villagers you have as they are less likely to choose someone you don’t want to part with.


----------



## Penrin (May 19, 2020)

This thread made my day! Melba showed up on my Island and I was able to get her stay! She did suggest kicking Skye out at first, I didn’t want to so I restarted. She suggested Boots next who I also wanted to keep and then on the third try a villager I was willing to let go.


----------



## sfelix (May 19, 2020)

I only get campers when I have an open plot. I've never had a camper when I'm at max. I thought that was the same for everyone?

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Holla said:


> Thanks for testing this out. Is there much time after they pick a random to move out that you could in theory reset the game before an autosave to try and get them to pick a different random?



Not specific to campers, but in general I find that if you reset before a dialogue finishes that'll void whatever the dialogue was about. Have done this a couple of times when a villager wanted to buy something off me and I accidentally selected yes instead of no.


----------



## Tiffany (May 19, 2020)

There is a way around this. Once the villager agrees to move in and chooses someone to replace if it's not who you want immediately close the game, do not finish the conversation. Come back in and do the whole thing again(talk to camper, win game etc) and they can pick a different villager to replace. You may need to do this multiple times to get them to pick who you want.


----------



## wednesdaylaw (May 20, 2020)

sfelix said:


> I only get campers when I have an open plot. I've never had a camper when I'm at max. I thought that was the same for everyone?



When there's an open plot, you can meet villagers on deserted islands. But for the campsite, they will appear at any time even if there is no open plot (tbh if they only visited when you have an open plot it would be terrible since the camper would have to visit on the day you just happen to have an opening before Tom Nook fills it for you). Though one thing I noticed is that the frequency of campsite visitors I get increased once I got all 10 plots filled.


----------



## sfelix (May 20, 2020)

wednesdaylaw said:


> When there's an open plot, you can meet villagers on deserted islands. But for the campsite, they will appear at any time even if there is no open plot (tbh if they only visited when you have an open plot it would be terrible since the camper would have to visit on the day you just happen to have an opening before Tom Nook fills it for you). Though one thing I noticed is that the frequency of campsite visitors I get increased once I got all 10 plots filled.



This is bizarre, I have only ever got non-amiibo campers when I have an open plot. My campsite stands empty 99% of the time.


----------



## corlee1289 (May 20, 2020)

AH! What you can do is invite the natural camper into your town once you win the game. Sometimes it’s to correctly choose the suit of cards or sometimes choose between black or red. 

Once you’ve won, they’re randomly choose a villager. If that is a villager you want to keep, SHUT THE GAME OFF BEFORE AUTO-SAVE.

You can basically save scum for a villager you want to leave.

If you don’t shut the game off before auto-save, you’re now stuck with that choice because the camper had “locked” in that villager to move out.


----------

